
Show HN: Quadiq – A Simple, Relaxing, Strategy Game - jessehorne
I&#x27;m making this post before I go to bed. I&#x27;ll check comments tomorrow if there are any to check! I just wanted to show off a simple game I built somewhat inspired by Hexiq and similar games. It&#x27;s called Quadiq. You can play it at the link below. Let me know what you think! What does it need? How can it be better?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;quadiq.binarycocoa.com&#x2F;
======
qplayer23
A few thoughts:

-I would've liked to be able to undo a turn, willing to even give a significant amount of earned points for it

-After some time playing, it got really boring since you really just get the hang of it and don't need to think anymore. I mean that's really the point of the game is to relax right? I'm not saying to make it harder, but maybe you can think of some things to make it more engaging. Maybe more points for certain patterns like completing blocks in a certain color order. Basically it got really boring doing the same thing and getting the same rate of points. There is no sense of exponential gain for becoming better and more efficient at the game. But that may be the goal after all, to be relaxing.

EDIT:

Additionally, this game is simple enough to have keyboard navigation. Move
with arrows, wasd, or hjkl and space as the action button. For fast typists
like me, I would've found that to be very pleasurable.

~~~
jessehorne
I created a number of issues in our git repo this morning and the ability to
reverse a move was included! I like that idea. I also added an issue for
keyboard controls!

I'm currently thinking of some ideas to make things more engaging but I do
also want to keep a fine balance of excitement and relaxation (or maybe ill
think of it like a loop to bring players back to relaxation after a 'plot
twist' of sorts). I think different types of shapes is a good idea. A friend
of mine suggested a 4x4, for example, that gives you 400 points. I've thought
of other shapes but I want to make sure the algorithm is as efficient as
possible, because that's part of the goal for me, learning better search algos
and what not.

I'm also trying to figure out ways to make it more aesthetically pleasing as
well as figuring out sound effects. I also like the idea of having some sort
of integrated YouTube or Spotify player (kind of like how rocket league has a
Spotify widget in the main menu).

I appreciate your feedback!

------
erichi
Great game! It definitely needs a way to go 1 step back.

~~~
jessehorne
I've added that to my list of things to add!

------
hos234
Nice job. Keep at it.

~~~
jessehorne
Thank you! I most certainly will. I'll be adding a number of things soon.

